# Mafia 2 + Lenkrad



## surfer64 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute, seid Ihr genauso genervt wie ich? Habe lange auf Mafia 2 gewartet, endlich den Test in PC Games gelesen und das Spiel gekauft und dann diese Enttäuschung, dass man sich erst einmal bei Steam anmelden muß und dann beim spielen nicht mal Lenkrad unterstützung hat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Die schöne Grafik hilft da auch nicht weiter.
Bin auch über den Test in PC Games sauer, weil dort kein Hinweis über die fehlende Lenkrad untersützung kam. Auch sollten meiner Meinung nach Spiele Zeitschriften über die Online Aktivierung schreiben. Ich werde mir kein Spiel mehr kaufen wo ich mich erst registieren lassen muß.   
Gruß an alle frustrierten!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Oktober 2010)

Warum sollte man ein Action-Spiel wie Mafia 2 mit Lenkrad spielen.
Und dann bei jedem Aussteigen das Lenkrad abmontieren und zu Maus und Tastatur greifen


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2010)

Jo, auf so ne Idee wäre ich auch nie gekommen ^^ Gamepad statt tastaur, ok - aber Lenkrad? ^^


----------



## surfer64 (3. November 2010)

.....ich weiß ja nicht, ob Ihr Mafia 1 gespielt habt, aber da konnte man das Auto mit Lenkrad und Pedalen steuern und dann nach dem aussteigen wieder mit Maus und Tastatur weiter spielen. Das hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich bin einfach davon ausgegangen, dass das bei dem 2. Teil eben auch wieder funktioniert.
Ich für meinen Teil werde mir auf jeden Fall kein Spiel mehr kaufen, nur weil mir der vorherige Teil gut gefallen hat (z. B. Test Drive Unlimited, Need for Speed ec.) und werde erst einmal warten wie andere User das Spiel bewerten


----------



## Danielovitch (4. November 2010)

Also ich kann deinen Ärger auf jeden Fall nachvollziehen - wenn man sich so auf ein Spiel freut und dann enttäuscht wird, ist das immer blöd. Aber auf der anderen Seite ist eine Lenkrad-Unterstützung (vor allem bei diesem Genre!) eben nicht grad Standard und noch dazu eine Kombination, die die meisten Spieler ohnehin eher als umständlich empfinden würden.

Sowas wär als Feature ganz nett und ne witzige Geschichte, aber m. E. keinesfalls ein "Must-Have" für die Spieleentwickler.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2010)

Ich hab Mafia1 damals ohne Lenkrad gespielt. Für die meisten wäre es auch echt arg umständlich, das Lenkrad dann extra immer ab/aufzubauen bzw. es wäre einfach zu wenig Platz da für beides gleichzeitig, zB bei mir ist das so. Und die Steuerung ist ja auch drauf ausgelegt, ähnlich wie bei GTA, dass man Autos mit Keyboard gut steuern kann.

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob irgendein user dass in einer Bewertung/Meinung negativ erwähnt hätte - ein Abwarten hätte Dir also IMHO wenig genutzt. Wenn, dann hätte man extra nachfragen müssen, dann hättest Du es vlt. vorher gewußt -  aber Ist natürlich sejr schade, wenn Dir das SO wichtig ist, dass Dir das Spiel nur deswegen keinen Spaß macht.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. November 2010)

Bei Mafia 1 konnte man ja noch aus dem Auto schießen.
Wie hat denn das mit nem Lenkrad funktioniert


----------



## metalape (12. Januar 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Bei Mafia 1 konnte man ja noch aus dem Auto schießen.
> Wie hat denn das mit nem Lenkrad funktioniert



Na aber Hallo, das war wirklich geil, mit ForceFeedback Lenkrad durch die gegend kurven, und zwischen drin mit der rechten hand mit der Maus aus dem Fenster gezielt.... gezwungen einhändig Steuernd das nächste Auto nicht zu rammen und die Kurve zu kiregen. Das war WIRKLICH geil, und ich vermisse es sehr bei Mafia 2. 

Hab gerade mit Mafia 2 begonnen, 1 Stunde gespielt, jetzt ins Auto gestiegen, grad mein Lenkrad am Tisch festgeschraubt und mich gefragt warum das Spiel die zusammenarbeit verweigert. Und dann bin ich hier gelandet.

Wenn jemand weiss wie man mit Lenkrad in Mafia 2 fahren kann würd ich mich freuen.

Gruss, Metalape


----------



## metalape (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo nochmal!

Nach bisschen googeln und paar Stunden Testen hab ich das Probelm wenigstens schon mal halb gelöst.

ALSO: 

Auf der Seite http://forums.2kgames.com/forums/showthread.php?80322-TUTORIAL-Playing-Mafia-2-with-steering-wheel
gibt es die Anleitung und den Link zu einer Seite mit 'nem "Controller Emulator" Namens "x360ce emulator". 
Es Gibt den Controller Emulator auch direkt hier: http://code.google.com/p/x360ce/

Installieren, ins Spieleverzeichnis (Bei mir \Steam\steamapps\common\mafia ii\pc)

x360ce.exe Starten -> Konfigurieren -> Load klicken -> Save klicken -> beenden -> Mafia2 starten

Was bei mir funktioniert hat:

Das Logitech Cordless RumblePad 2. 
(Links unten bei PRESETS den Namen gewählt, load, save, beenden, Mafia2 gestartet und LIEF!!! Sogar mit Rumble!)

Was bei mir NICHT funktioniert hat:

Mein gutes altes Microsoft Sidewinder Force Feedback Wheel.
Es gibt zwar einen eigenen Reiter dafür, ist aber nicht in den Presets, und wollte bei mir ums verrecken nicht laufen.

Wenns jemand mit dem Wheel schafft, sag er bitte bescheid!

Gruss, Metalape


----------

